# Tony Jaa New Movie Clip



## AceHBK (Jan 30, 2006)

This is from his latest movie Tom Yum Goong.
Is this all Hapkido and some Kenpo or what?

Reminds of The Matrix when Neo fought all thsoe agents Smiths in the grato.  I have to admit though, I would not have ran out there to fight him after seeing 6 bodies on the floor. I would have passed.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5160687959094960616&q=tony+jaa


----------



## Muay Thai Knee (Jan 30, 2006)

Broken bones all around.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 31, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> This is from his latest movie Tom Yum Goong.
> Is this all Hapkido and some Kenpo or what?
> 
> Reminds of The Matrix when Neo fought all thsoe agents Smiths in the grato. I have to admit though, I would not have ran out there to fight him after seeing 6 bodies on the floor. I would have passed.
> ...


 
I know what it's not: Muay Thai. I am becoming quite annoyed with the "Tony Jaa crowd." The movies are great, don't get me wrong, and I think Jaa's a fantastic coreographer; but I keep getting people who want to tell me I don't know about "Muay Thai" or "Muay Thai Boran" because of Jaa's blend of, what appears to be a Chaiya style (with no first-hand experience), with other things such as TKD, and now, possibly Hapkido. If I recall correctly, Jaa is most accomplished in TKD. That may not be accurate, so check it. Nevertheless, the current asumption seems to be that whatever Jaa is doing is Ancient Thai Boxing. It also perputuates the notion that, now, magically, "regular Muay Thai," isn't good enough. End rant.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, AJ, I hear ya.  Don't ya just love pop culture?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 31, 2006)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Yeah, AJ, I hear ya. Don't ya just love pop culture?


 
My own personal theory is that that G'ol darned Brittany Spears is hypnotically controlling, with her "toxic" pop-music, our feeble-minded president. . .forcing him to perpetrate such lunacy as the war in Iraq. Not even Bush is that stupid, albeit only marginally. I'm categorically blaming Brittany Spears and Justin Timberlake for the down-fall of modern society.


----------



## Muay Thai Knee (Feb 1, 2006)

LOL. 

Hey hey hey, no need to be mean. Britney is cool. She is the most talented singer ever. Besides if Bush is so dumb how come his the prezident?

<Bursts into song>
Rule Brittania.......wait wait wrong song. Golly gosh gumdrops. I guess I've been hypnotized by MTV and Fox news.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone that watches ANY action movie and thinks thats the real representation of any martial art is a moron.

Ong Bak and Tom Yum Goong are entertainment.  Tony Jaa is an expert gymnast and flashy technique executioner, whether its base is from muay thai, TKD, karate, kungfu... whatever!  When I did my scene with him before the cameras started rolling he was joking around pretending to be Bruce Lee.  WAKAAAAAAA!  Heh, but as soon as the cameras were rolling he was serious and kneed me so hard I slid along the floor several feet.  I think he could portray any kind of action he wanted to.

I dont know about him being most accomplished in TKD, Gymnastics and acrobatics was his main thing (at least thats what people say here).  He can do just about any flashy move from any martial art that most people CANNOT do.  I can do alot.... but he blows me away, some of the things he does I didnt think were physically possible.

The promoters of the movie do try to pawn off Jaas style as all variants of war combat muay thai, but it is not, he knows this, anyone with any knowledge knows this, but they want to promote him as all muay thai.  I find Asia is king of B.S. when it comes to promoting their country.  The Japanese do it too.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

wow that movie looks kool


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 3, 2006)

I think many of us know that all that he does isnt str8 Muay thai.
At least though he is brigning some attention to it which is better than none.
Think of it as your chance to seperate the fact from fiction when folks come to you and dont know what is what.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 3, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I think many of us know that all that he does isnt str8 Muay thai.
> At least though he is brigning some attention to it which is better than none.
> Think of it as your chance to seperate the fact from fiction when folks come to you and dont know what is what.


 
I've been been doing that since '92/'93  when people thought Muay Thai was Kickboxing/Karate. Then when people thought that Muay Thai wasn't cool because it was a "sport," thus had no "philosophical" aspect, or traditional perspective. Then again when people thought Muay Thai was MMA. Seems like Muay Thai has always been misunderstood, lol. I don't mind talking about Muay Thai, particularly with people that have knowledge, like the folks here; but to repeatedly have debunk the Ong Bak experts gets a little old. It kind of takes something that would otherwise be cool, and ruins it for me.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 3, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> I've been been doing that since '92/'93  when people thought Muay Thai was Kickboxing/Karate. Then when people thought that Muay Thai wasn't cool because it was a "sport," thus had no "philosophical" aspect, or traditional perspective. Then again when people thought Muay Thai was MMA. Seems like Muay Thai has always been misunderstood, lol. I don't mind talking about Muay Thai, particularly with people that have knowledge, like the folks here; but to repeatedly have debunk the Ong Bak experts gets a little old. It kind of takes something that would otherwise be cool, and ruins it for me.


 
I can totally understand your point.  I take TKD and folks see it as "garbage" and stuff.  I try to tell folks to stop watching the Olympics and "Best of the Best" cause that is not all of TKD, but mearly one aspect. I dislike tournaments and stuff cause people think that's it and I hate it that you cant do more.  

I feel like you and get tired of trying to tell folks different but u learn u cant argue with a fool cause they always win.  lol  

Now you can clear up something for me.
The forms he does in Ong Bak are those Thai forms?
Does Muay Thai teach that today if so?
Everything else you see in Tony Jaa u can tell he has gotten from another MA and has admitted it in interviews I have read on the net


----------



## Damian Mavis (Feb 4, 2006)

Adrenaline, dont let anyone ruin your love of Tony Jaas movies.  He is making Muay Thai look dynamic and exciting like Jet Li does for Kung Fu.  Thats what martial arts movies should do, be exciting and entertain us.  Tony Jaa is HIGHLY skilled, he is the best action star I have ever seen.  He deserves our respect unlike alot of other action stars, Tony Jaa has the speed and power.

Ace, his movements are based on old style, hard to learn older styles these days and when the old masters die... we might lose it forever.  My friend and I have a dream of travelling Thailand and videotaping and documenting all the knowledge of the old masters before its too late.  Not many trainers here can teach anything but ring sport style.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 4, 2006)

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> Adrenaline, dont let anyone ruin your love of Tony Jaas movies. He is making Muay Thai look dynamic and exciting like Jet Li does for Kung Fu. Thats what martial arts movies should do, be exciting and entertain us. Tony Jaa is HIGHLY skilled, he is the best action star I have ever seen. He deserves our respect unlike alot of other action stars, Tony Jaa has the speed and power.
> 
> Ace, his movements are based on old style, hard to learn older styles these days and when the old masters die... we might lose it forever. My friend and I have a dream of travelling Thailand and videotaping and documenting all the knowledge of the old masters before its too late. Not many trainers here can teach anything but ring sport style.
> 
> ...


 
Naw, don't get me wrong, I'm a Jaa groupie, myself. The only thing is I find myself arguing against him, rather than in favor of him, like I would choose to. Agreed, Jaa is the best film MAist I've seen in a while. As to the forms, I can't speak on the more traditional stuff until I get to thailand. . .someday. My lineage lies mostly with Fairtex and a few odd-ball trainers, so what I practice is much more sport-oriented; though I have noticed that I tend to practice strikes that are not emphasized in some modern Muay Thai gyms, particularly those that focus on MMA. I supposed it has just been further refined for effectiveness.

Damian, maybe you or BlackDiamondCobra can clear this up for me. Based on what I know of the old styles, it appears that Jaa does a Chaiya style of Muay Thai; is there anyway to confirm what style he practices? 

I teeter-totter on the information I get about old Thai boxing, just because I'm concerned that much of it's unreliable. Thus, any info. that can be confirmed would be great to have. Seeing as how you, Damien, and BDC are actually living, or have lived, in Thailand, I figured I'd go to the source.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Feb 5, 2006)

Adrenaline, you should definately come here, you can go straight to the Fairtex camp if you are comfortable with them.  That was my very first camp and I liked it very much.  It actually is really nice, animals running around, beautiful ponds and fishies..... but those birds can keep you up all night until you get used to it.  heh.

If you do ever come Id be happy to show you around and bring you to some camps, it would save you alot of time and money to have someone show you, otherwise you wander and waste time and get higher prices as a tourist.  And you can easily get a fight or a few with a fighter of similar skill level.  Its a great experience if thats what you are interested in.

I'll ask my employee about the old styles, hes fought professionally 150 times and trained with some of the old style instructors.  I'll let you know what I find out.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## yipman_sifu (Feb 5, 2006)

I liked this clip the most regarding Tony Jaa.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8514518157668120764&q=capoeira


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> This is from his latest movie Tom Yum Goong.
> Is this all Hapkido and some Kenpo or what?
> 
> Reminds of The Matrix when Neo fought all thsoe agents Smiths in the grato.  I have to admit though, I would not have ran out there to fight him after seeing 6 bodies on the floor. I would have passed.
> ...



I found the whole sequence tiring after about 30 seconds. One group of guys coming out after another and Tony doing various variations of the same thing to those guys that attack him one or two at a time. Typical hollywood action boredom that make watching films like these rather tedious. 

Where's Woo Ping when they needed him. 

:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Feb 5, 2006)

Ya that scene sucked, but hollywood didnt make it.... it was a bad idea by the Thai production company.... most likely a copy of a bad hollywood action movie. 

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I found the whole sequence tiring after about 30 seconds. One group of guys coming out after another and Tony doing various variations of the same thing to those guys that attack him one or two at a time. Typical hollywood action boredom that make watching films like these rather tedious.
> 
> Where's Woo Ping when they needed him.
> 
> :asian:


 
I prefer hand to hand over wires especially in movies that are set in present day.  Wires are best in period pieces.
He used a variety of moves and what action film do u see now doesnt pretty much have the samething.  Jet Li did a scene similar to this in Kiss The Dragon except he used sticks.
Anyone who can bring more focus to a particular MA and get people wanting to know more is a good thing.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 24, 2006)

Wasn't Tony Jaa a gymnist in college?  I thought I read an interview with him in which he said he did gymnastics in college, and that he has also trained in Muy Thai, Wushu, and Capoeira.


----------

